# JNI Tutorial! JNI mit Eclipse



## Tomas (27. Jan 2010)

Also ich probier gerade dieses Tutorial durch:
Java JNI nutzen mit Hilfe von Eclipse CDT und MinGW  www.CodeVortex.de

Welche Art von C++ Project habe ich zu verwenden? [Shared Library->Empty Project??] Denn den typ der in diesem Tutorial angegeben wird gibts in Eclipse Galileo nicht.

Ich hänge bei Kompelieren der DLL! Die includes habe ich eingebunden, doch ab den Zeitpunkt "Jetzt wählt man “GCC C++ Linker” aus....." finde ich mich nicht mehr zu recht.

ich verwende eclipse galileo, ist das womöglich ein problem? Kann ich überhaupt aus eclipse heraus eine dll-datei erzeugen?


```
Cl –Ic:\java\include –Ic:\java\include\win32 -LD HelloWorldImp.c -Fehello.dll
```

ich hab kein CL command in der windows prompt, dennoch hab ich cmake installiert und im path eingetragen.

Danke,


----------



## MQue (2. Feb 2010)

Also wenn du nicht unbedingt Eclipse verwenden musst, dann lade dir NetBeans mit den C/C++ Plugins herunter: http://netbeans.org/downloads/,
installieren und dann sollte es klappen.

Mit Eclipse kann man dlls programmieren, das weiß ich, ich habs aber noch nicht gemacht, aber wahrscheinlich hast du das falsche Eclipse bzw. es fehlt dir ein Plugin.
Ließ nochmal nach auf der Downloadseite von Eclipse.
lg


----------



## Tomas (5. Feb 2010)

ich weiß jetzt nicht was gefehlt hat, oder falsch war, doch es scheint jetzt zu funktioniern. nur so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe funzt es nicht ganz und ich programmiers jetzt von c++ auf java um...

danke


----------

